# Muscular Development



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay, I've been known to make posts like this a lot...so bear with me, it does have relevance...

First off, I have been trying to find, for a few months now, a workout which suits my ADHD, and my continued obsession with computer gaming, film watching, and working a lot. My goal is to look perhaps a bit less built than this guy I have below. Jamie Bamber (see picture below...sometimes the fact that I look for pictures like this makes me think I'm homosexual...I don't think I am, but sometimes I do wonder).

In any case, I want to have a muscular body without being overly huge, I want to look good, feel good, feel tired at night, and be able to do a lot of Free Style Walking as well as other crazy acrobatics, fencing, rugby, swimming, etc. But I've never built up the muscle for it.

I'm around 5'11" (5'10" to 6'0" depending on the day it seems...I never have been able to get an accurate measurement, though I haven't been to the doctor for two years or so). And I weigh 155-160 pounds depending on the day.

I'm looking to figure out what to do to get myself up to the level of strength, stamina, flexibility, and agility needed to perform all these sports without feeling like my chest is about to explode after ten to twenty minutes.

I have two dumbbells at home, a barbell, around 180lbs or maybe up to 200lbs of weights, a red punching bag, climbing ropes out back, two pairs of lifting gloves/biking gloves, a bike, running shoes, a couple 8 foot mats, boxing gloves, an aerobics ball, and various other pieces of equipment for working out around my house.

Any advice, thoughts, or ideas would be helpful 

Jamie Bamber:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

I've never worked myself to being buff but my brother is a body builder. Between what I've observed of him and what I've observed of myself I would say just start with the weights. I just bought a women's muscle magazine that describes a general workout from head to do. You can probabl get Muscle & Fitness or some other such manly thing and follow one of the routines in there that are to your liking. You should devote at least an hour towards a complete lifting routine where you are doing the moves slowly and correctly no less than three days a week. This should strenthen the muscles and will increase your appetite so I would suggest adding more protein to your diet to compensate. A banana, lean meats, nuts if they won't kill you, etc. should work. A moderate amount of carbs and some fats but not overkill with the fatty stuff. And take a multivitamin if you don't already.

So let's see what we've got here:


weights
a solid routine
more protien
median carbs
multivitamins
more water and veggies (forgot to mention)

I think this is a good start. These things take time as you know and I'm not sure it this will bring the exact results that you're looking for but it's a step forward that certainly won't hurt you.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2007)

Check Out *Getting Stronger *by Bill Pearl's. Plenty of great sports related type of workouts are listed in that book. Here is the link to Bill Pearl's website. Also listed in the Program Tab is a complete 20 month workout routine.

http://www.billpearl.com/


----------



## Damon (Jun 10, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay, I've been known to make posts like this a lot...so bear with me, it does have relevance...
> 
> First off, I have been trying to find, for a few months now, a workout which suits my ADHD, and my continued obsession with computer gaming, film watching, and working a lot. My goal is to look perhaps a bit less built than this guy I have below. Jamie Bamber (see picture below...sometimes the fact that I look for pictures like this makes me think I'm homosexual...I don't think I am, but sometimes I do wonder).
> 
> ...



Dude I've said it before, CROSSFIT.COM


----------



## kr7 (Jun 11, 2007)

If you are interested in working out specifically so you can participate in all of the sport activities that you mentioned, you really will need to develop a cardio routine. The reason you get winded is not because you lack muscle, but because your lung capacity is low. Good cardio routine will help to build that up. If you haven't done much in that respect, start slow (maybe brisk walking for 30 min./day, 4days/wk.). Work up to more challenging activities like jogging, biking, etc. You might think about getting a consult at your local gym. It's always good to talk to the pros.

BTW, just because you appreciate another guys physique does not automatically make you gay. I think it actually takes a very confident and secure guy to say so. Artistic individuals also tend to appreciate the human body for it's beauty.  

Chris


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 26, 2007)

Some muscles...


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 26, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Some muscles...



you look pretty good to me


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2007)

Zane:

Congrats on your excellent progress with your workouts. How are things coming along with your routine and what are you doing as far as supplements and nutrition?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 26, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Zane:
> 
> Congrats on your excellent progress with your workouts. How are things coming along with your routine and what are you doing as far as supplements and nutrition?



Nutrition wise...being a poor college student has led me to cook a lot of my own meals, or have home cooked stuff...so it is easy to make sure I'm getting good nutrition. As far as supplements, I haven't taken any yet, if only because, again , I can't afford to.

My routine comes from freetrainers.com free membership. The website plans out the exercises, and I just complete them. It is a semi-customized workout, and it has worked so far...

I also do push-ups and crunches on my rest days...so, that helps too.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Nutrition wise...being a poor college student has led me to cook a lot of my own meals, or have home cooked stuff...so it is easy to make sure I'm getting good nutrition. As far as supplements, I haven't taken any yet, if only because, again , I can't afford to.
> 
> My routine comes from freetrainers.com free membership. The website plans out the exercises, and I just complete them. It is a semi-customized workout, and it has worked so far...
> 
> I also do push-ups and crunches on my rest days...so, that helps too.



Zain:

I can certianly understand on the cost of supplements. I think I recall mentioning some cheaper source of bodybuilding type of supplements to consider from an earlier posting

Cheap sources of protien on a limited budget...

Peanut Butter
Sardines
Tuna 
Eggs (hardboiled) 
Milk 
Powdered Milk (mix some with skim milk)
** someone had also mentioned (rice and beans) 
===============================================
Now here's an idea for relatively cheap protein drink from an Old Time Bodybuilder Ernest F. Cottrell from 1974

1 pt. whole milk
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk
1 tblspoon honey
1/8 tspn vanilla


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 28, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Zain:
> 
> I can certianly understand on the cost of supplements. I think I recall mentioning some cheaper source of bodybuilding type of supplements to consider from an earlier posting
> 
> ...



I used the bolded ones...


----------



## love dubh (Sep 30, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I used the bolded ones...



Canned tuna and chicken are really good sources. I'd suggest rinsing off the meats, though, as there is a bunch of sodium there. Cottage cheese is a low-fat protein-packed food, and it'd pretty yummy with breakfast or a morning snack, combined with a dollop of fruit preserves or berries. 

While this page is directed at women and weightlifting, her nutrition and eating/diet page is very informative, and gives you ideas for mini-meals full of nutrients! (source)

Oh, and take up capoeira. It challenges the body as the machine it is, hitting different muscles groups in different (sometimes challenging) poses and motions. It has the fluidity of dance, which makes it fun, and in the _roda_ (circle, for playing/"sparring"), the bystander sing in Portugeuse and play instruments like the berimbau!

It'll kick your butt, and you'll come back for more.

Good luck, Zain.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oh, and take up capoeira. It challenges the body as the machine it is, hitting different muscles groups in different (sometimes challenging) poses and motions. It has the fluidity of dance, which makes it fun, and in the _roda_ (circle, for playing/"sparring"), the bystander sing in Portugeuse and play instruments like the berimbau!
> It'll kick your butt, and you'll come back for more.
> Good luck, Zain.



*
Hi Love Dubh:
I think you and another Dimmer, Jon Blaze, were the only one so far to mention capoeira. It does look graceful;but, I've yet to see a practioner that was large. I guess with other Dimmers it would have to be a choice of : Striking, vs. Grappling Vs. Traditional Vs. Hybrid type of arts to study and practice. 
*


----------



## love dubh (Oct 1, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Hi Love Dubh:
> I think you and another Dimmer, Jon Blaze, were the only one so far to mention capoeira. It does look graceful;but, I've yet to see a practioner that was large. I guess with other Dimmers it would have to be a choice of : Striking, vs. Grappling Vs. Traditional Vs. Hybrid type of arts to study and practice.
> *



This is quite true. I was suggesting it specifically to Zain, however. It would suit his ADHD nature and you can do parlor tricks! Heh.


----------

